# Doubled up image when resuming from suspend

## MickKi

This laptop has problems when waking up from hibernate-ram.  If in a console, 

the screen remains blank after the machine wakes up.  If in X the screen wakes up but there seem to be 

two images of everything, the second displaced to the right of the original position by a millimetre or so.

The problem remains if I exit X and restart it.  The only way to fix it is to reboot the machine.  This is what the log shows:

Starting suspend at Tue Apr 27 23:05:26 BST 2010

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFileGet ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ... 

hibernate-ram: [10] Executing EnsureSysfsPowerStateCapable ... 

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ... 

hibernate-ram: [19] Executing LogoutPidgin ... 

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRO ... 

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate-ram: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ... 

hibernate-ram: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ... 

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ... 

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing RadeonToolBacklightOff ... 

hibernate-ram: [99] Executing DoSysfsPowerStateSuspend ... 

hibernate-ram: Activating sysfs power state mem ...

hibernate-ram: [98] Executing RadeonToolBacklightOn ... 

hibernate-ram: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ... 

hibernate-ram: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ... 

hibernate-ram: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ... 

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ... 

hibernate-ram: [70] Executing ClockRestore ... 

hibernate-ram: [59] Executing RemountXFSBootRW ... 

hibernate-ram: [19] Executing LoginPidgin ... 

hibernate-ram: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ... 

hibernate-ram: [01] Executing LockFilePut ... 

Resumed at Tue Apr 27 23:06:00 BST 2010

I have enabled radeontool, but when I call radeontool --debug all it shows is segmantation fault.  Because of this I am not sure that radeontool works.

I am currently running gentoo-sources-2.6.33-r2

PS.  I have no problems with hidernating to disk, it's only hibernate to ram that causes this problem.

Any ideas?

----------

## Hu

You mention radeontool, so I assume you have an ATI/AMD graphics card.  Beyond that, we know very little about the affected system.  Is it arch or ~arch?  The output of emerge --info would answer this and a few other questions.  What version of the X server and video drivers are you using?  What vendor made the laptop?  How old is it?  What are its specifications?  Is the laptop BIOS up to date?  S3 requires assistance from the BIOS, so BIOS bugs could cause all sorts of problems.

----------

## MickKi

Thank for your reply.  It's a Dell XPS 1645, with 15.6" WLED screen, a 1GB ATI Radeon HD 4670 graphics card and an Intell quad core CPU.  The BIOS is up to date (but that does not mean it's not buggy).  The laptop suspends and resumes fine in MSWindows.

I'm running stable amd64 although I have unmasked the odd package to make things work.  These are the xorg and friends I am currently running:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.2.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.6

Here's my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 May 2010 06:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://10.10.10.5:1024/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://gentoo.wheel.sk/ http://gentoo.supp.name/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://10.10.10.5/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr chroot cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dell dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gif gnutls gpm hal hddtemp hpijs iconv ipv6 irda jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify libv4l2 live lm_sensors logrotate mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses network-cron new-hpcups nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline redland reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vorbis wps x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Please ask more if you need additional info.

----------

## MickKi

Bump!

Any ideas?

----------

## MickKi

It seems that this was caused by the Window Manager - Fluxbox.  I used Enlightenment and it now suspends nicely.  The original problem (suspending to ram) unfortunately remains unresolved, however I can at least now suspend with Enlightenment which is a great WM anyway.

----------

